# Canadian Breeder Suggestions



## xMegE (May 9, 2016)

Hello!

I'm new to this site, so hopefully I'm doing this right. We just said goodbye to our pup of 10 years, and we're feeling quite lonely. My previous breeder doesn't breed often anymore, and I'm just looking for some suggestions. I've been researching breeders, but I'd like to hear some unbiased reviews! We would be opened to breeders from the East coast, but we live in Alberta, so the closer the better! Thanks so much!


----------

